# Mercury prop question



## thedude (Apr 22, 2018)

I have a 1990 mercury 25 hp 2 stroke. Today was its maiden voyage. It did okay. 

I had some prop slippage (I think). Symptoms were basically the engine revving but no speed. Feel almost like slipping back into neutral. Engine ran well and shifted just fine. Low speeds were fine. But anything above 5 mph started slipping. I took the prop off. I discovered some fishing line wrapped around the prop shaft between the thrust hub and bearing carrier. I did not have time to lake test again. 

Fearing it is a spun prop but will do a formal test. 

I went to turning point props and came up with the following recommendation. Below is the Walmart.com price. Thoughts? Seems like a good investment. Any experience with hustler props? Should I consider stainless?


----------



## nccatfisher (Apr 22, 2018)

What pitch/diameter prop is on it now?


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 23, 2018)

I don't mean to hi-jack your question but have a kind of related question. Are you looking at a new prop because the spun hub can't be repaired or because there is some kind of performance gain? If it can't be repaired, the old shear pin sounds pretty good about now.


----------



## DaleH (Apr 23, 2018)

[qukote="thedude"]Any experience with hustler props? Should I consider stainless?[/quote]
Turning Point props are awesome! My last 3 tins have been propped with their wheels and using that prop calculator - each has been PERFECT!

FWIW I liked their props before they came out with their patented ‘squeeze cast’ Hustler
line of props and find they give excellent SS-prop-like performance at a great price; an incredible value really!

You don’t need a SS prop for that rig ...


----------



## thedude (Apr 23, 2018)

nccatfisher said:


> What pitch/diameter prop is on it now?


Basically the same. But it is a stainless quicksilver. Below is the comparable model (original model doesn't seem to be made any longer).


----------



## thedude (Apr 23, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> I don't mean to hi-jack your question but have a kind of related question. Are you looking at a new prop because the spun hub can't be repaired or because there is some kind of performance gain? If it can't be repaired, the old shear pin sounds pretty good about now.



Not looking to upgrade the prop for performance. Maybe it can be repaired. I plan to call around today to see about a repair. Seems that repairing a stainless might be about the same price as a new aluminum one. Overall the current prop is in decent shape with just a few knicks. Also the prop shaft does not accept a shear pin. 

Also was thinking with the cheaper one I could carry a backup prop with the same hub system. Not sure how many people carry a spare on board. Would be tough to change while afloat but could always go ashore if far from home.


----------



## thedude (Apr 23, 2018)

DaleH said:


> [qukote="thedude"]Any experience with hustler props? Should I consider stainless?


Turning Point props are awesome! My last 3 tins have been propped with their wheels and using that prop calculator - each has been PERFECT!

FWIW I liked their props before they came out with their patented ‘squeeze cast’ Hustler
line of props and find they give excellent SS-prop-like performance at a great price; an incredible value really!

You don’t need a SS prop for that rig ...[/quote]Great to hear. Any experience with their claim that you only have to buy the hub once?


----------



## DaleH (Apr 23, 2018)

thedude said:


> Any experience with their claim that you only have to buy the hub once?


Uhhhhhhhhh ... what does THAT mean exactly? You mean if you buy one and break they'll replace it? 

Or, is it just that they mean buy the one hub and fit any prop to it _that fits that hub model number_ ... 

Regardless, I myself haven't spun any of their hubs - zero performance issues.


----------



## thedude (Apr 23, 2018)

Just a lifetime warranty on the hub if the hub doesn't survive a prop strike etc. Saves you 25 bucks or so just buying the prop. I think they would be almost universal to their other props as far as fit. 

Seems other brands also now have the hubs as a separate component from the props.


----------



## mtntop (Apr 23, 2018)

I can't respond to the prop referral question but I can tell you with the right size socket, it tales less than 3 mins to change em out. I have the same engine and run a 10 3/8 11.5 pitch and 10 3/8 - 13 pitch depending on altitude. The nylon nut which holds it on is easily removed. No other hardware is involved with my aluminum quicksilver props. They ran me about $85 each used but like new condition. Call Jim's Prop Shop in lakewood, CO. He is a genius when it comes to brands, sizing etc.


----------



## thedude (Apr 24, 2018)

Decided to go with the hustler prop. I read a lot of reviews on Amazon and the only complaints were when they didn't realize they needed to purchase a hub. 

I figure if I'm not happy with it I can return it since it is Walmart and they will take dang near anything back. 

The local shop quoted $50 to repair the stainless prop but I would be waiting to get it done and my boat is an hour is so away decided to go with the most convenient option. I still may get the stainless repaired and carry as a spare.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 24, 2018)

Having a spare makes a lot of sense to me. I don't have any kind of knowledge base on props, but in the old days this would have been repaired with a 50 cent shear pin (now maybe one would cost $2). Now these rubber hub props require a $50 shop repair or a new prop. This new technology doesn't seem like progress to me. I must be missing something.


----------



## thedude (Apr 24, 2018)

I am not convinced the engineering is any better! But I have read that the rubber absorbs the shock of shifting. To what degree, who knows. How about a rubber shear pin....


----------



## nccatfisher (Apr 24, 2018)

I'll take the new rubber pressed in hubs over the old shear pins any day, and twice on Sunday.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 25, 2018)

nccatfisher said:


> I'll take the new rubber pressed in hubs over the old shear pins any day, and twice on Sunday.



Well, like I say I know little about it and know I'm missing something. :? I guess I'm not going to have a choice. Haha


----------



## DaleH (Apr 25, 2018)

FWIW the rubber in the props hubs is not intended to prevent prop blade damage, as is sometimes assumed. The *rubber protects or prevents further OB lower unit damage* by cushioning the shock of any propeller impact.


----------



## thedude (Aug 4, 2018)

So I got my stainless prop repaired for $81. I need to install and break it in. The hustler prop will be my backup.


----------

